# How do I find my mac's name on the domain?



## Lellis2k (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi guys,

quick one here, iv got a domain with plenty of PCs on it and a few macs, the problem I have is that I dont know which macs are which. In windows it's simply a case of going to "System Properties, Computer Name" but not sure about mac. (I have OS9s and OSXs)

Thanks, Leigh


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

in os x goto the system preferences, and goto the network pane. at the top there is a feild that you enter the computer name into. os 9 should be similar, only its the network control panel.


----------

